# Rossin Prestige Team bike



## TGR (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I am a bit new to this forum and i am a bit unsure where to place my query about a Rossin Prestige Team bike so i will post the link to a post here, perhaps you could give it a look - i should add it is a retro build.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/new-me-rossin-1985-a-276528-3.html#post3850763

Thanks,

Richard


----------

